# Code 0171



## dustyk87 (11 mo ago)

Stupid question. I like 51% pisitive I caused the code ecm to throw the code. I drove my sisters 2012 Sentra for the first time in about 3 months. I got a heavier foot. Therefore the fuel/air ratio would have become higher. Did i cause it to throw the code???


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Not likely. Check for hidden cracks in the rubber intake boot. Very common, and if a code results it's usually P0171.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

PS - Usually those cracks in the boot open up under accel or decel as the engine "rocks" in the mounts, so if your sis drives like grandma, then it's possible she just never aggravated the problem and you did. Check the motor mounts in addition to checking the intake boot.


----------



## dustyk87 (11 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Not likely. Check for hidden cracks in the rubber intake boot. Very common, and if a code results it's usually P0171.


Yea it threw code P0171 to lean bank one but it wasnt the boot. I wasn't informed she hit a 2×4 in the rd a few weeks back and it broke of some of the intake down piping. Guess what?? I sucked up a grocery bag up the intake to the filter . Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

dustyk87 said:


> Guess what?? I sucked up a grocery bag up the intake to the filter . Hahahahahahahahaha


That will do it. Whoops!


----------

